# Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Hallo Community, 

Ich suche schon seit längeren ein Spiel wo sich zwei Mädchen ineinander verlieben, hab mir den Manga Blue Friends gekauft wo sich 2 Mädchen langsam näher kommen und ich finde sowas voll toll 

Also von den Konsolen habe ich...: guten Gaming PC, eine Wii/Wii U, PS3 udn mein bruder hat eine XBox 360, ich kann auch normale XBox Spiele spielen und Gamecube spiele, PS2 denke ich gehen auch auf der PS3 (bin mir nicht sicher hab keine PS2 Spiele) auch der 3DS kann in Frage kommen.

Hat wer eine Idee?

LG Lea


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Mass Effect sollte das möglich sein allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob du ein "so langes" RPG spielen willst nur damit die eine Beziehung eingehen...


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Klassiker wäre Sims 3 (oder auch Sims 2, ist in manchen Teilen liebevoller als Sims 3); da kann man sich nach Herzenslust austoben und alle möglichen Konstellationen ausprobieren. Neben dem genannten Mass Effect könnte man auch noch Dragon Age: Origins ins Auge fassen, da kann man den eigenen Charakter (der dann eben weiblich sein sollte), mit Leliana und Morrigan verkuppeln.
Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, es sollte aber noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten in dem Bereich geben.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Jo stimmt 7 Sins etc. da wirds auch etwas "schweinischer"


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Danke für die Beiträge, 

gibts auch sowas wo das storytechnisch ist, wie hmmm, sagen wir ein Tales of Teil, so animiert, da ich Sims nie wirklich mochte.

Ich will auch eher mehr ruhigere Sachen, also ohne Sexuellen Kontakt und so. (Da fällt 7 Sins wohl weg^^)

Aber Dragon Age müsste mein bruder haben, dauert das lange bis man sowas machen kann?


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Dragon Age ist ein RPG da wirds durchaus hektisch^^ Also meinst du ein Adventure? Frag mal evtl. bei Google ob es da was gibt da fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Rollenspiele gehen auch, doch nur eher im Anime Stil^^

Aber ich frag mal Google, ich schreib euch falls ich was finden sollte :o


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ist das nicht bei Skyrim auch möglich? Ist allerdings auch nicht im Anime-Style ^^ 
Ansonsten gäbe es doch bestimmt irgendwelche Games aus Japan, nur die auf Deutsch/Englisch zu bekommen dürfte schwer werden


----------



## chrizzz09 (19. September 2013)

Ich glaube du suchst etwas in der Richtung "Visual Novels" welches in Japan sehr beliebt ist. 

Schau mal unter "Ren'ai"(?) das müsste glaube ich darunter fallen. 

Gibt davon dann auch unter Kategorien: wie Yaoi ( Junge/Junge) , shoujo (Junge/ Mädchen) und Yuri ( das müsste Mädchen/Mädchen sein). 

Leider gibt es davon ziemlich wenige Spiele die ins deutsche übersetzt wurden, aber der englische Markt hat davon so einige. 
Die Plattformen sind PC, PS3/PSP/Vita leider weiß ich über Nintendo nicht bescheid.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ich hatte mal ein Hentaispiel war aber ziemlich öde^^


----------



## beren2707 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Sorry, wenn ich korrigieren muss:


Yaoi: MannXMann in expliziter Darstellung.
Shonen-ai: JungeXJunge in harmloser Darstellung.
Yuri: wie Yaoi, bloß FrauXFrau.
Shojo-ai: MädchenXMädchen, wie Shonen-ai.
Soweit mir eine Fachfrau das gerade erklärte.
Bei Spielen kenne ich mich da nicht so sehr aus (ist nicht von Interesse bei mir oder der "Fachfrau"), Animes & Mangas gibts aber in Massen dazu.


----------



## Placebo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Neben dem genannten Mass Effect könnte man auch noch Dragon Age: Origins ins Auge fassen, da kann man den eigenen Charakter (der dann eben weiblich sein sollte), mit Leliana und Morrigan verkuppeln.


Geht nur mit Leliana. Morrigan und Alistair erlauben nur das gegenteilige Geschlecht als Partner, bei Leliana und Zevran ist es egal.


Lealein schrieb:


> Ich will auch eher mehr ruhigere Sachen, also ohne Sexuellen Kontakt und so. (Da fällt 7 Sins wohl weg^^)


Solange du nicht Mods, wie "Better Sex Cutscenes" installierst, wird es eh nur mehr oder weniger angedeutet.


> Aber Dragon Age müsste mein bruder haben, dauert das lange bis man sowas machen kann?


Etwas muss man schon spielen: Man hat Leliana nicht von Anfang an und manchmal lösen auch gewisse Gegenstände etwas aus, die Charaktere an ihre Vergangenheit erinnern.



			
				Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht bei Skyrim auch möglich? Ist allerdings auch nicht im Anime-Style ^^


Ich wollte gerade schreiben "zum Glück hat keiner Skyrim vorgeschlagen" und jetzt kommst du 
"Hallo holde Maid, ich habe dir vor 50 Spielstunden einen Mammutzahn gebracht und trage das Amulett von Mara. Willst du mich heiraten?" "Aber klar, mein Schatz!" Ich hatte es mir schon einmal überlegt, eine Liste mit den lächerlichsten Heiratsanträgen in Himmelsrand erstellen...


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Bei Skyrim hab ich das schon gemacht^^ Ist zwar nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da die NPC's ohnehin sich wiederholen und dich einfach "Schatz" nennen und dann das gewohnte Zitat aufsagen, das war das einzige was mich nach 120 Skyrim Spielstunden wirklich gestörrt hat^^

Google hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter, hatte schon Magna Carta 2 im Blick, doch ist es doch normal :/


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Hey es wurde nicht gesagt wie es sein muss, es sollte nur möglich sein 



> Bei Skyrim hab ich das schon gemacht^^ Ist zwar nicht wirklich sinnvoll, da die NPC's ohnehin sich wiederholen und dich einfach "Schatz" nennen und dann das gewohnte Zitat aufsagen, das war das einzige was mich nach 120 Skyrim Spielstunden wirklich gestörrt hat^^


Gibt ja sonst auch noch unzählige Mods die das ganze ziemlich erweitern ^^


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

ich bin nicht so die Mod Expertin ._. 

Ich weiß nur das ein Kumpel es geschafft hat, das, das Spiel voller Ponies aus My little Pony vollzustopfen, dann ist es abgestürzt und musste nochmal neu installiert werden und der Speicher war hinüber^^

Und mein schlüsselschwert Mod reicht mir 

Bei Harvest Moon, Meine Tierparade soll das auch gehen, hab ich schon lange im Regal habs aber nie getestet :o Hat wer das Spiel und kann mir sagen ob das Stimmt?


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Zu Harvest Moon kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen. Via Google finde ich auch nur Texte die darauf hindeuten das man nur klassische Beziehungen (J+M / M+J) eingehen kann ^^
Zu den Mods: Naja dafür gibt es ja nun den Sykrim Modmanager der quasi die ganze Arbeit abnimmt. Und wenn mans übertreibt dann isses klar das es irgendwann nicht mehr Rund läuft


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Harvest Moon ist leider nciht möglich, hab mir das dann umsonst gekauft, da ich keinen Jungen heiraten will und als Junge spielen, ich weiß nciht so recht :/

Naja mal sehen, dann werde ich mir wohl die XBox meines bruders krallen, mit Dragon Age.

Ansonsten müsste ich meinen RPG Maker wieder auspacken was eig. ziemlich umständlich ist, da ich für 1 Stunde Spielzeit 20 Stunden arbeit brauche... außerdem kenn ich dann die Story schon D:

Falls euch nochwas einfällt, ich nehme jeden vorschlag gerne an


----------



## Coldhardt (19. September 2013)

Ich kenn mich in der RPG-Maker Szene zwar nicht aus, aber ich bin mit ziemlich sicher, dass es da es in die Richtung geben wird


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ja das das wer gemacht hätte wäre kein Problem, nur das finden widerum^^

desweiteren ist das auch alles so Pixelig und man kann die Characktere nicht unterscheiden ob Frau oder Mann^^


----------



## Placebo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ich kenn mich ziemlich gut aus was deutsche Maker-Spiele angeht aber bis auf zwei, die eine Beziehung zwischen zwei Männern* als Thema haben, wüsste ich nichts. Habe auch keines von beiden gespielt, 80% aller Spiele dort bleibt sowieso im Demo-Status.

*das eine Spiel auch nur halb, weil sich einer der Beiden in eine Frau verwandelt, um beim Anderen überhaupt eine Chance zu haben. War das hier: Onna Gokoro + Onna Gokoro in Space: Games full of fluffy Love



			
				Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Hey es wurde nicht gesagt wie es sein muss, es sollte nur möglich sein


Auch wieder wahr


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

ich glaube in Fable (III) ging das auch...  Ich glaube da konnte man auch heiraten, und noch wichtiger: sich wieder scheiden lassen


----------



## Lealein (20. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ja bei Fable 3 ist das möglich  Habs mir gestern auch schon gekauft^^

und gestern bei Skyrim, warum es schlecht ist ein kind in Rifton zu adoptieren:

Also im vorhinein: Das Kind weiß automatisch wo ich wohne das finde ich seltsam q.q

Das Kind bekommt das Zimmer im Keller D: , mein Bruder sagt ich werde eine schlechte Mutter wen ich mein Kind im Keller behalte Q_Q


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Also ich hätt gern n Zimmer im Kellr gehabt, da hat man seine Ruhe und kann auch mal krach machen 
Ist das bei Skyrim nicht sowieso unterschiedlich wo die NPC's ihre Räume bekommen? Gibt doch viele verschiedene Häuser ^^


----------



## winner961 (20. September 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Ja bei Fable 3 ist das möglich  Habs mir gestern auch schon gekauft^^
> 
> und gestern bei Skyrim, warum es schlecht ist ein kind in Rifton zu adoptieren:
> 
> ...



Also wenn du wirklich solche Mädchen Mädchen Beziehungen suchst würde ich mich wie schon gesagt in der anime Ecke um sehen und da dann schauen wechle Serien oder OVA's auch als Spiel erschienen sind. Ich kann mal schauen und dir ne liste per PN schicjeb


----------



## Lealein (20. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ja wäre nett, wen es keine wirklichen Spiele davon gibt, Animes sind auch toll


----------



## winner961 (20. September 2013)

Mach ich gerne.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*



Lealein schrieb:


> Ja wäre nett, wen es keine wirklichen Spiele davon gibt, Animes sind auch toll


 
Solche Spiele gibt es massig - in Japan. Vor allem Visual Novels und Otome

Falls du des englischen mächtig bist, empfehle ich dir einen Blick bei vndb (Visual Novel database), die haben eine komplette Liste an Vns und in welchen Sprachen sie übersetzt wurden. Unter Shoujo-ai etwa haben sie immerhin 156 Einträge, da könnte auch was für dich dabei sein:
Tag: Shoujo Ai


----------



## Lealein (20. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel wo zwei Mädchen ein paar werden können.*

Ja, ich bin relativ gut in Englisch, werde mich dann dort etwas durchstöbern, danke auf jedenfall


----------

